# Any news on XM-L3 or XP-G3?



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 5, 2013)

Just wondering if the next improvement to these LEDs in the works at all? Or perhaps we've reached a plateau for awhile in LEDs


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 6, 2013)

Check back in 2015.


----------



## znomit (Aug 6, 2013)

Cutter have them in stock but are waiting on me to order some G2s before releasing them. :tinfoil:


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 6, 2013)

We've already got them here in France.



























And your Mother smells of elderberries.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 6, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> We've already got them here in France.


Oh wow I never knew New Jersey was in France. Damn Hurricane Sandy was a lot bigger than I thought it hit New York and France!!


----------



## Tobias Bossert (Aug 7, 2013)

znomit said:


> Cutter have them in stock but are waiting on me to order some G2s before releasing them. :tinfoil:



Please don't confuse XM-L2 U3 and XM-L3 U#

*There is no third generation of XM-L out there! *

The highest luminous bin sold by Cree is XM-L2 U2 at the moment.
Due to tolerances in series production there are some leds which are better than minimum specs of U2 by more than 7%.
If you select them out of a bathch of XM-L2 U2 you may call them "XM-L2 U3"
I guess that's what Cutter offered for a short time.

*Accordingly there is no third generation of XP-G out there!*

The highest luminous bin sold by Cree is XP-G2 R5 at the moment.
Due to tolerances in series production there are some leds which are better than minimum specs of R5 by more than 7%.
If you select them out of a batch of XP-G2 R5 you may call them "XP-G2 S2"
So far nobody offers those selections.


----------



## SPNKr (Aug 7, 2013)

Tobias Bossert said:


> Please don't confuse XM-L2 U3 and XM-L3 U#
> 
> *There is no third generation of XM-L out there! *
> 
> ...



He was kidding.


----------



## znomit (Aug 7, 2013)

SPNKr said:


> He was kidding.


----------



## Camo5 (May 1, 2016)

The XP-G3 is here. 303 lumens/watt and 800 lm at 2A sounds enticing..

Also, dat VF!! (2.73)


----------



## Oogabooga (May 20, 2016)

wow those are impressive stats!!!!


----------



## desert.snake (Sep 13, 2020)

Only today I noticed XM-L3 on sale. It may have been around for a while. Anyway, good news.


----------

